# NO DISASSEMBLE!!!!



## Zoltta (Mar 27, 2008)

I saw the first and second one at best buy for like 5 bucks each and had to buy them. Its been years since i laughed this hard not to mention its been years since ive seen them. If you dont know the movie by the thread title, heres a pic to remind you:











If you dont know the name after that, then you fail because this is a fucking classic.


----------



## Shannon (Mar 27, 2008)

_"I am thinking she is a virgin....or at least she used to be."_


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 27, 2008)

Short Circuit was an awesome movie!


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 27, 2008)

I haven't seen it in sooo long.


----------



## Stitch (Mar 27, 2008)

Best fucking film I think i ever saw before Star Wars. 

I never knew it was so widely known.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Mar 28, 2008)

"holy shit!" "no shit...where see shit?" 


fucking love those movies


----------



## Celiak (Mar 28, 2008)

Best movie ever made... hands down.


----------



## Shorty (Mar 28, 2008)

"Hey laser lips, your mother was a snow blower"


----------



## eleven59 (Mar 28, 2008)

"KO Derf!"

"Wouldn't you like to be a pepper too?"


----------



## kristallin (Mar 28, 2008)

I had such a crush on Ally Sheedy when I was 12...


----------



## Zoltta (Mar 28, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> "KO Derf!"



"Its uh..Fred.."

"Thats what i said...Derf"


----------



## giannifive (Mar 28, 2008)

Hey, it's me, Johnny 5!

Johnny 5 is alive! Replica! Facsimile! Duplicate!


----------



## Zoltta (Mar 28, 2008)

Johnny 5 was tricked? Flimflammed? Hornswoggled?


----------



## Clydefrog (Mar 28, 2008)

TO THE MOON, ALICE!


----------



## budda (Mar 29, 2008)

that was a good movie!


----------



## Karl Hungus (Mar 29, 2008)

Used to absolutely _love_ the films as a kid. Haven't seen them for years though, but this had me in tears I laughed so hard:


----------



## budda (Mar 29, 2008)

i had no idea there was more then 1.



roflcopter!


----------



## eleven59 (Mar 29, 2008)

Karl Hungus said:


> Used to absolutely _love_ the films as a kid. Haven't seen them for years though, but this had me in tears I laughed so hard:




That's the funniest thing I've seen all day  I've gotta watch them all now


----------



## budda (Mar 29, 2008)

i watched them all, all i have to say is


----------



## Karl Hungus (Mar 29, 2008)

Something that astounded me was that I only recently found out that the Indian guy was played buy a white guy, Fisher Stevens.


----------



## Zoltta (Mar 31, 2008)

Karl Hungus said:


> Something that astounded me was that I only recently found out that the Indian guy was played buy a white guy, Fisher Stevens.



Holy shit LOOL


----------



## Karl Hungus (Mar 31, 2008)

Zoltta said:


> Holy shit LOOL



Yeah, I saw him in Lost, and decided to look up the actor, and there I discovered it. I was like "OMG! I thought it was an indian actor all along!"


----------



## sakeido (Mar 31, 2008)

Whoaaa I remember this show... haven't seen it in SO long


----------



## GH0STrider (Mar 31, 2008)

short circuit ftw


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Apr 1, 2008)

Man, I loved this film more than life itsself, had it on VHS and watched it to death pretty much!


----------



## Desi (Apr 2, 2008)

Anyone here found it heartwrenching when in short circuit 2, as Johnny 5 was getting beaten down, he kept screaming "NOOOOO!!!! I'M ALIVE!!!". I find that scene hard to watch...yea, call me a sissy, I DON'T CARE!!! NYAA!!


----------

